
Dropbox Will Only Support the Ext4 File System in Linux in November - lsh
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/dropbox-will-only-support-the-ext4-file-system-in-linux-in-november/
======
webaholic
If xattrs is the only reason, then they should support any FS that has xattrs.

------
simonblack
That's just standard Corporate/Capitalist economics.

Fewer filesystems supported -> lower support costs.

Lower support costs -> bigger profit.

